# Yamaha Rhino High Rack & Roof from BCO



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally have some pics of a Yamaha Rhino we did last month. This customer bought the roof & high rack, pretty cool, he should have a ton of fun on that baby...

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------

